# #TipYourUberDriverAmerica



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Nothing changes unless we change! "If you do what you've always done, you will always get what you always got."

I've heard it quite a bit that soliciting tips will get you a lower rating and you should shy away from it. Uber has hammered it into the subconscious of society that tipping is not necessary. Guess what? Taxi drivers have always thrived off tips to help pay for gas, meals and as a courtesy which basically says: " You were a great driver and I want to treat you for it." It's a pat on the back for quality service. Just as it is in every other service industry. Every line of work has bonuses. So should we. The bonuses uber advertises are a SCAM!

How long are we all going to put up with this. I'll tell you what. As someone who has been doing this for over two years...I don't! No tip is an automatic 4 stars and below for me. Lower depending on how nice the person is. People on this forum often say that other drivers don't care about pax ratings. That is completely and utterly false. Thank God for the rating system. It's our only way out.

I've been seeing a lot of 4.5 and 4.6 ratings lately. I don't pick them up. The public needs to know that fuber got us into this mess. The public doesn't know we make $2 an hour after you subtract gas, insurance, wear and tear, amenities, phone chargers, vehicle depreciation, dead mileage, the fact that uber takes 25% of our fares and a booking fee. The fact that über actually cut the rates by 50% almost everywhere. Add all that up AND NO God forsaken tip? Get a grip. The public thinks we make great money, because uber lies about that too! The public are just a bunch of mindless drones that believe everything they hear.

Getting obnoxious teenagers who smell like crap, are rude, loud, and blow your speakers out asking to use the aux cord? Are those 5 star rides to you? Dropping a lawyer off at his estate in Bel-Air and no tip? Is that worthy of five stars? Doing a drive thru run for .15 cents minute, is that fun? A five star ride needs to come at a premium.

I strongly urge every driver to start rating pax 4 and below if they don't tip. And if they say they wanted to they just don't carry cash, well too bad. That's a cop out bud. Most pax don't even know they get rated. Did you ever think about possibly informing them that they also could lose access to the app if they get rated too low too often? Call it scare tactics but I think it's absolutely necessary at this point. They have it rigged so we can't cherry pick rides. Well we sure as hell can cherry pick riders based on ratings. In theory that's what the rating system is for. The only way things will change is if we collectively take the proper steps to stand up to the bully that is fuber. An employer that changed the world, innovated transportation, did some great things off the get go and somewhere a long the line said "now that our slaves are on autopilot, let's toy with numbers and see how low we can pay them before they start to drop.

Uber is nearing 8 yrs old and the lovey Dovey phase is over. New companies are in the works to compete for market share. It needs to be known that we get treated like dirt. The Alighty Travis' logic: "If I don't get a cut, they don't get a cut." Tips are money that don't line his pockets. But he shouldn't care. We earn those damn tips! Bottom line: Stop giving out five stars unless it is deserving which for me means a tip. I can't survive on constant $2.47 to the grocery store anymore. Also, we are allowed to put tipping signs in our cars. The litigation system did one nice thing for us. Use it! And then we need to stop picking up low rated pax if you don't already. So there is two parts to this hopeful solution for at least the tipping problem. If the media reported more about how we never get tipped and in all reality, freakin hate it, it might help too. #TipYourUberDriverAmerica

One more thing, if you reply on this thread to stop whining, then get lost and go read the other forums where all the new I'll-informed two week old novice drivers post about nonsense. We write on this forum to HELP you see the light. Conformists never change anything. The only way things change in life is by standing up and speaking up. This isn't whining, this is speaking up about demands we want met!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

And here we go....

First, let's nip the big one in the butt: Down rating pax for not tipping will do absolutely nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilch. *NOTHING*.

All you are doing is playing the pathetic ratings games that some pax do. If you can justify down rating someone for not tipping, not providing a gratuity based on whether they believe you deserve a reward, then you shouldn't be surprised if a pax does it to you. Perhaps they don't believe you did give them excellent service, have you thought of that? Maybe they weren't impressed with your 2002 Prius after all, regardless of how much Ozium you use...

If you accept that premise, then you shouldn't be shocked when a pax give you a 4 or a 3 because you didn't have mints or water for them.

Problem is, a pax doesn't care what their rating is. As long as their CC clears, I wouldn't doubt that Uber manipulates or resets their ratings occasionally. At the very least, it takes them nothing to create a new 5.0 star account. For the driver, however, you are locked in. If you start dropping to a 4.6, you are fired and you cannot just make a new driver account!

Of course if they are obnoxious or they do something to you directly, or damage your vehicle (adding a funky smell is damage in my eyes) then of course you are entitled to down rate them for that, but to lump the concept all together with tipping is ridiculous!

I picked up a 4.37 Select fare this weekend. You know what that did for me? I mentioned to him that his rating was super low and I knew why. He was perplexed, he had no idea he had a low rating. I asked if he tipped his drivers, he said he didn't know he was supposed to. After a pleasant ride and conversation, we end the trip with a great $25 fare and a $10 tip.

What does that prove? It proves my first point: that down rating pax for not tipping will do absolutely nothing! How many drivers brought that guy down to a 4.37? How many drivers were punching that 4 to 1 star rating after every one of his non-eventful, pleasant trips just because he didn't tip? He had ZERO idea that he had a low rating, and when he found out he did, he had no idea why.

Yet he gets into my vehicle and his first Uber tip ever is a $10 bill.

Education is the key, and the best way to teach it is one pax at a time. You have a captive audience, they technically cannot escape your sales pitch. You may be terrible at it, I don't know you, so you may not have a great track record for convincing people to tip you. Tips can go up and down, vary depending on night, but I can typically average $100 between 2 days of driving.

I rate everyone a 5 unless they truly deserve it: making me wait at pickup, being obnoxious or rude, etc.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

And there he is boys...

First of all I'm NOT surprised pax do it to me. Let me say that again. I'm not surprised. Pax rate low for the dumbest things. I've maintained about a 4.89 rating for two years. I don't really care as long as my rating doesn't dip below the dreaded 4.6. I'm not worried about getting deactivated. I bring in a good amount of business in my small market area. Uber is watching and they know. What am I curious about is this ratings game you speak of. This is however news to me lol. You mean to tell me pax conspire together to bring down the ratings of drivers for just a laugh or no apparent reason? Even if they do this thread doesn't concern my rating at all. So I'm confused as to your inquiry of that matter.

And I don't care if pax don't like my Prius (Kia Rio). If this is about the coolness factor than they can stop judging and take UberBlack or a more luxurious tier. This is UberX. Maybe the company should inform them just exactly what tier that is (the lowest). I keep my car wicked clean, smells great, looks nice and have hundreds of compliments saying I'm the "best driver they've ever had." It shouldn't be our responsibility to caution drivers that they aren't stepping into a Ferrari Enzo.

The pax don't have to care about their rating right this moment. The goal is to inform drivers to start a movement which would in turn evenetually lead to common knowledge that if you don't tip, you don't get a good rating. Then drivers would be reluctant to pick up low rated pax resulting in longer wait times for the rider resulting in Uber either adding a tipping feature do to complaints or advertising that the rides are already the price of a pack of gum and that a tip is a nice gesture for a great service that never existed prior to 2009 except the monopoly of cabs going back to the 20's.

That way you wouldn't have to subliminally solicit it verbally the way you did by telling the pax he had a low rating and you probably know why. Definitely an effective means, but probably not the nicest. "Hey sir um I know why you have a low rating, it's probably because you don't tip." See how that one works for your rating.

Think of it this way...if you were a bartender and every patron in the bar had a rating hovering over their head who would you serve first? The 3's and 4's or the 5's who most likely tip? Would you even serve those people at all or let a co-worker serve them? It's just standard that you tip bartenders a dollar a drink. Everyone tips cab drivers even though everyone hates cab drivers. Why do you think that is? Because it's woven into the fabric of our society. Sure it would take a while to catch on. But my point is that it needs become common knowledge that prices were slashed in half, our cut slashed from 95 to 75% and that it's courteous to tip uber drivers and frowned upon if you don't. Plain and simple.

And if you really think Über does that then what makes you think they wouldn't do it for us. I've had friends that have been banned and then un-banned. Uber wants to keep all of us which translates to more revenue. They don't care about us, but they care about our revenue generating capability. They only really get involved if they suspsect we're a liability to a lawsuit.

Pax can't select drivers based on rating. At least not that I know of. All they can do is cancel which can have a costly effect on them. I think your concept of tipping everyone 5 stars is ridiculous! I use to do the same, until I got a clue. Even if it does nothing I still feel I did the right thing. Why be a pushover? Do you not think you're worthy of a tip? Most good restaurants and hotels get 4 stars. You know why? Because only the elite get 5 stars. In my eyes someone who knows the value of a tip is a great client. Go ahead and keep rating everybody 5 because I guarantee they are rating you a 4. Which seems to be a huge concern for you.

But $25 and a ten dollar tip? Man that's rad man. What market/area do you live in? Because I need to move there haha. $20 use to be the norm. Now it's rare, at least here where it's 95cents a mile and 15 cents a minute.



steveK2016 said:


> And here we go....
> 
> First, let's nip the big one in the butt: Down rating pax for not tipping will do absolutely nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilch. *NOTHING*.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

4.92 ratings, 100% 5 star ratings this last weekend between 24 trips and 11 rated trips.

It was a Select ride so it was $2 a mile so it was a 20 min trip and he was a 2 min pickup. I wouls have ignored a 4.37 on X as that spells trouble but i took it because it was Select.

This happens every weekend. The weekend before i got a 4.61, again, had no idea he was rated so low. He and his wife are going back in their minds and were like "We never had a bad ride..." Then told them about you drivers that down rate based on tips. They gave a $10 tip as well.

Rating tells them nothing of their faults, much like us getting a 1 star rating and not knowing why. How so you fix yourself if you dont know what needs fixing?

i dont have problems with pax playing the rating game but many do, all you have to do is read the forums.

Remember, everyone that served food in America used to get tipped. Then the fast food revolution happened. Do you feel bad for not tipping at McDonalds? Well Uber is seen as a similar type of "revolution" or evolution of the ride for hire industry. Undercutting cabs, cheap rates and no tips.

I dont like it either, but im telling you flat out down rating isnt going to solve your problem. How could it? There will always be someone willing to take that low rated ride and as i said, i wouldnt put it past Uber to reset rider ratings or worst case scenario they make a new account. As long as the CC on file clears, uber doesnt care about pax ratings.

All that you are doing is screwinv up the rating system for those of us that use it to gauge whther a pax will be an eventful or non-eventful trip. If they dont tip but give me no problems, didnt make me wait, didnt act like a jerk, didnt slam my doors? Ill take that ride any day.

Pax absolutely can select drivers based on ratings. They can cancel on you within 5 minutes without charge or penalty. They, unlike us, do not have a cancellation rate that they have to maintain.

I don't rate everyone a 5 star. I rate based on whether or not I would take the pax again. If they are rude or disrespect me or my vehicle, by making a mess or slamming my doors, or make me wait at the pickup location, they won't get a 5 star.

But if they are completely uneventful and generally pleasant ride, there is no reason not to hold back the 5 star rating.

Your job is to get them to Point A to Point B in one piece. If you do that, you deserve a 5 star. Their job is to get from Point A to Point B without damaging your property and paying the fare they were told to pay. If they do that, they deserve a 5 star.

Only the Elite gets 5 stars? If all your pax adopted that philosophy, you and your Kia Rio would have been deactivated within 30 days of driving for Uber!

Tipping is a gratuity. If you punish pax for not offering a gratuity, effectively making it mandatory, than it is no longer a gratuity but a service fee.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah, we don't have Select here so lucky you. I don't even know much about it. But aha you see in your second paragraph you talked about the guy and his wife talking about how they heard drivers downrate without a tip? So they um...tipped lol. You just got through telling me how pax don't care about their ratings. Obviously they do.

If you had a business and someone left a bad rating on yelp without a description why...wouldn't it prompt you to maybe at least brainstorm some reasons as to why you could of gotten a bad rating? That's the idea.

McDonald's is a bad example because they're paid hourly and their service is generally shitty. They barely give you two BBQ sauce without a fight. But do you tip at Applebee's? Of course you do.

I'm not saying I really think it's going to have an effect by rating pax low right away it's just wishful thinking the same way a lot of protests don't do much. But you gotta start somewhere. And just what If Uber finally decided to add a feedback comment section on our end? And everyone tells the pax it's because they didn't tip. I see that being very effective.

I really think it's time for change with this company and I think rating lower will have a long term positive effect for us. I urge you to stop handing out 5 stars like free candy. I don't mean to screw up your gauging system of pax but an "eventful" trip to me includes a tip, not just a "well thank you so much Joey for driving me 10 miles for $3 you were so sweet, welp see ya later!" It didn't use to. But it does now because we are making way less than minimum wage. Tips would help offset this and you know it. We shouldn't have to ask for tips but by golly that's coming next. 
Or I'll stop complaining when uber pays for my oil changes.



steveK2016 said:


> 4.92 ratings, 100% 5 star ratings this last weekend between 24 trips and 11 rated trips.
> 
> It was a Select ride so it was $2 a mile so it was a 20 min trip and he was a 2 min pickup. I wouls have ignored a 4.37 on X as that spells trouble but i took it because it was Select.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> Yeah, we don't have Select here so lucky you. I don't even know much about it. But aha you see in your second paragraph you talked about the guy and his wife talking about how they heard drivers downrate without a tip? So they um...tipped lol. You just got through telling me how pax don't care about their ratings. Obviously they do.


Just for disclosure, I drive 70% X because Atlanta is highly saturated with Select drivers as well as Uber's failure to advertise or promote Select.

I told them that, same with the 4.37. Many people don't mind tipping, they mostly swallowed Uber's lie hook, line and sinker. Is that really their fault? Once educated, many do become tippers.

I have a Tablet Headrest that is my tipping sign, I get tipped 50-70% of my trips. What % of your trips tip you using your method?



JPthedriver said:


> If you had a business and someone left a bad rating on yelp without a description why...wouldn't it prompt you to maybe at least brainstorm some reasons as to why you could of gotten a bad rating? That's the idea.


Of course you brainstorm, I found a solution that works wonders. Check out my signature links for "*Android Tipping Sign*"



JPthedriver said:


> McDonald's is a bad example because they're paid hourly and their service is generally shitty. They barely give you two BBQ sauce without a fight. But do you tip at Applebee's? Of course you do.


Applebees employees are paid hourly too, but we still tip. Some states, some markets pay less than minimum wage to their servers, making tipping required for their livelihood. Others pay their servers well above minimum wage. The better the restaurant, the higher the tipping potential is, the more quality workers gravitate to them.

Don't get me wrong, I agree with you and most other drivers that we should be tipped. Some drivers would rather complain about it and do back handed non-solutions like you are suggested. I'd rather take a proactive approach that directly correlates to higher tips.



JPthedriver said:


> I'm not saying I really think it's going to have an effect by rating pax low right away it's just wishful thinking the same way a lot of protests don't do much. But you gotta start somewhere. And just what If Uber finally decided to add a feedback comment section on our end? And everyone tells the pax it's because they didn't tip. I see that being very effective


Wishful thinking doesn't get you paid, proactively finding a real solution will. No one will change Uber's perspective. No one will help you earn more but you. Take a direct, proactive approach rather than a passive aggressive one.



JPthedriver said:


> I really think it's time for change with this company and I think rating lower will have a long term positive effect for us. I urge you to stop handing out 5 stars like free candy. I don't mean to screw up your gauging system of pax but an "eventful" trip to me includes a tip, not just a "well thank you so much Joey for driving me 10 miles for $3 you were so sweet, welp see ya later!" It didn't use to. But it does now because we are making way less than minimum wage. Tips would help offset this and you know it. We shouldn't have to ask for tips but by golly that's coming next.
> Or I'll stop complaining when uber pays for my oil changes.


You are a contractor for Uber. Uber sets their policies and you, as an independent contractor, determine whether that arrangement is acceptable to you. If it's not, you can contract with their competitor or become a direct competitor yourself.

I'll tell you again, Uber does not care about pax rating. I promise you, if my 4.37 pax complained to Uber about their rating, they'd probably reset it for them with a quickness, especially if they look at their daily usage and see that they take Uber 5 times a day and their CC clears instantly.

Instead of complaining about it, I did something about it. I went from getting lucky with a few tips here and there, maybe enough to cover my gas, to making enough in tips alone to cover my car payment and insurance.

It's something you can do today to start earning, rather than wishing and hoping for someone else to make the changes for you!

I said this in another thread, you need to think outside the box instead of complaining about the box!


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

This is the complaint forum, is it not?



steveK2016 said:


> Just for disclosure, I drive 70% X because Atlanta is highly saturated with Select drivers as well as Uber's failure to advertise or promote Select.
> 
> I told them that, same with the 4.37. Many people don't mind tipping, they mostly swallowed Uber's lie hook, line and sinker. Is that really their fault? Once educated, many do become tippers.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> This is the complaint forum, is it not?


The thing is, you are doing more than complaining, you are advising drivers to do something that will not benefit them whatsoever.

Come into the light my friend, there's room (and earnings) for you here!


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I have also found that education goes a long way in turning pax into tippers. Usually start the conversation by asking if they had a bad experience with an Uber driver, then explain the reason I asked is because they have a low user rating. 

Pax do care about their user rating, most of the time. They just don't realize they have one and that the best drivers with the best cars will pass them by or cancel if they're under 4.6. Every pax lately has been canceled, so they'll start wondering if that was the reason. 

I've also learned early on to listen to Steve.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> Nothing changes unless we change! "If you do what you've always done, you will always get what you always got."
> 
> I've heard it quite a bit that soliciting tips will get you a lower rating and you should shy away from it. Uber has hammered it into the subconscious of society that tipping is not necessary. Guess what? Taxi drivers have always thrived off tips to help pay for gas, meals and as a courtesy which basically says: " You were a great driver and I want to treat you for it." It's a pat on the back for quality service. Just as it is in every other service industry. Every line of work has bonuses. So should we. The bonuses uber advertises are a SCAM!
> 
> ...


Dont listen to the undercover Uber Employees in here. 
I always rate 2 stars for non Tippers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

firent said:


> Dont listen to the undercover Uber Employees in here.
> I always rate 2 stars for non Tippers.


Yes, because as an Uber Employee, they'd be really happy to know that I highly encourage educating pax on the merits of tipping all their Uber drivers.

Keep counting that lint in your pocket bud!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

firent said:


> Dont listen to the undercover Uber Employees in here.
> I always rate 2 stars for non Tippers.


And you still don't get tips, LOL


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steve as usual is spot on here. Hustle for your tips. Changing the fundamental system will never work. Uber has so many desperate drivers if you ignore that 4.5, someone else who has been sitting online for an hour with no ping will jump on it. Unfortunately that's just the way it is.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry, JPtheDriver, you sound like after your 2 years of driving ("As someone who has been doing this for over two years...I don't! ") you are just burned out.

Should we get tips? Yes, I agree with you.
Are they required? No, that is just a fact, listen to SteveK2016 and Shangsta.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> And you still don't get tips, LOL


yeah hehe he he. now one shangsta please. he he he he


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> Nothing changes unless we change! "If you do what you've always done, you will always get what you always got."
> 
> I've heard it quite a bit that soliciting tips will get you a lower rating and you should shy away from it. Uber has hammered it into the subconscious of society that tipping is not necessary. Guess what? Taxi drivers have always thrived off tips to help pay for gas, meals and as a courtesy which basically says: " You were a great driver and I want to treat you for it." It's a pat on the back for quality service. Just as it is in every other service industry. Every line of work has bonuses. So should we. The bonuses uber advertises are a SCAM!
> 
> ...


I aways rate Pax 2 stars. This drive the Uber employees crazy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

firent said:


> I aways rate Pax 2 stars. This drive the Uber employees crazy.


Uber will just reset their ratings, they don't care. But they can't reset an educated pax who starts to tip.

How many piece of lint did you earn today?


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber will just reset their ratings, they don't care. But they can't reset an educated pax who starts to tip.
> 
> How many piece of lint did you earn today?


Big Smile everytime i rate 2 star knowing it piss you off so much.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber will just reset their ratings, they don't care. But they can't reset an educated pax who starts to tip.
> 
> How many piece of lint did you earn today?


Dude: You say you drive for $0.75/mile and $0.15/minute, before Uber fees. Those rates _define_ lint.

Then again, you probably earn much more at your Uber day job. Say "Hi" to Travis for us! LOL.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Dude: You say you drive for $0.75/mile and $0.15/minute, before Uber fees. Those rates _define_ lint.
> 
> Then again, you probably earn much more at your Uber day job. Say "Hi" to Travis for us! LOL.


Haha!

I know how to work my markets surges and i get tipped on 50-70% of my trips. I take home an average of $400 a month in *tips alone* between 12-16 hours a weekend, if i work all 4 weekends in a month.

And a good Select fare here and there helps to tip the scale every once in a while.

If i were an uber employee, theres no way i would be advocating so heavily on educating pax to tip more. That goes against the core of Ubers corportate philosophy.

So if you consider $400+ a month working part time lint, feel free to disregard my advise. Aint my money being left on the table.

Stop being a worker and start being an earner.

We had a thing in the army called playing [email protected]$! [email protected]$! Games. I learned real quick to avoid playing such games. I look to work smarter not harder, nor do i rely on people i cannot control for my earnings. You can't change Uber, you can only change yourselves.

If youd rather just complain about your situation rather than find real solutions you can impliment *today*, thats on you.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I know how to work my markets surges and i get tipped on 50-70% of my trips. I take home an average of $400 a month in *tips alone* between 12-16 hours a weekend, if i work all 4 weekends in a month.
> 
> ...


Only a Uber Employee would said such stupidest thing ever.
I always rate 2 star, knowing it piss you off so much, EVERYONE Follow me and rate all pax 2 stars that dont tip


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

firent said:


> Only a Uber Employee would said such stupidest thing ever.
> I always rate 2 star, knowing it piss you off so much


Yes because Uber refuses to add a tipping feature in app but is willing to pay me to convince drivers to maximize their ability to solicit and earn tips.

Yup, my post was the stupidest [sic] thing ever.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yes because Uber refuses to add a tipping feature in app but is willing to pay me to convince drivers to maximize their ability to solicit and earn tips.
> 
> Yup, my post was the stupidist [sic] thing ever.


Remember : Everyone rate 2 stars for non-tippers. . 
It feels good to burn your SouL.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

firent said:


> Remember : Everyone rate 2 stars for non-tippers. .
> It feels good to burn your SouL.


You know what feels better? A pocket full of cash tips...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Dude: You say you drive for $0.75/mile and $0.15/minute, before Uber fees. Those rates _define_ lint.
> 
> Then again, you probably earn much more at your Uber day job. Say "Hi" to Travis for us! LOL.


Steve drives select and usually only does x when it surges. He's not a fool.

Agree 75 cents a mile is brutal though. We get almost twice that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

firent said:


> Only a Uber Employee would said such stupidest thing ever.
> I always rate 2 star, knowing it piss you off so much, EVERYONE Follow me and rate all pax 2 stars that dont tip


Since Steve and I don't drive in the same market as you we don't really care if you 2 star non tippers. All we are saying is don't expect your tips to go up.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Since Steve and I don't drive in the same market as you we don't really care if you 2 star non tippers. All we are saying is don't expect your tips to go up.


your mama is a fool and why you ask ?? because he popped you out. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
now me 2 stared your mama and it sure feel good.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Stevie-o:

I don't believe a single thing you say. Your surge needs to be at 1.8x to meet our standard X rates, and I know what I make. Say "Hi" to Travis for me when you get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Steve drives select and usually only does x when it surges. He's not a fool.
> 
> Agree 75 cents a mile is brutal though. We get almost twice that.


Maybe that's what he says, but I IIRC, he says Select fares are rare. Frankly, i no longer believe anything he says. It all stinks of bolshevik and desperation. YMMV, of course, but I have come to trust my bullshit detector.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

firent said:


> your mama is a fool and why you ask ?? because he popped you out. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> now me 2 stared your mama and it sure feel good.


Now I see why you don't get tips... Lmao


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> And here we go....
> 
> First, let's nip the big one in the butt: Down rating pax for not tipping will do absolutely nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilch. *NOTHING*.
> 
> ...


Let me address the first 3 paragraphs last. As for the rest of your post....I believe he tipped you. I don't believe he told you the truth about tipping.

He lied to you. Flat out and unabashedly. No question about it. Way too much information of this in the news and online.

He also knew his rating.

As for the first 3 paragraphs.....simply put, those people tip waitstaff, postmen, ups drivers, babysitters, Starbucks baristas....cab drivers. He even tipped his other upgraded drivers before he met you. But they don't tip you. Why.....?

Because they don't see you worthy of a tip. And when you give someone permission to be cheap, they will be cheap. That's everyone across the board. There are exceptions. But generally.....it's true.

Now, do I believe downrating them will get them to tip? Nope. I believe the only reason that guy tipped you is.....you brought it up. His first tip ever to a driver? Nope. People don't like to be called, or inferred, as cheap in person and conversation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Let me address the first 3 paragraphs last. As for the rest of your post....I believe he tipped you. I don't believe he told you the truth about tipping.
> 
> He lied to you. Flat out and unabashedly. No question about it. Way too much information of this in the news and online.
> 
> ...


If the guy was a millennial, id give you that but he was probably well in his 50s and made plenty of money, his house proved it. I doubt he cared about his rating.

Whichever way we want to spin it, he tipped and got a 5 star. Whether he continues to do so, i cant guarantee it, but it certainly worked better than not working for it and just giving him a 1 star.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If the guy was a millennial, id give you that but he was probably well in his 50s and made plenty of money, his house proved it. I doubt he cared about his rating.
> 
> Whichever way we want to spin it, he tipped and got a 5 star. Whether he continues to do so, i cant guarantee it, but it certainly worked better than not working for it and just giving him a 1 star.


I didn't say he cared about his rating. But he did know what it was.

And it's good he tipped you. He should. How much money he has isn't relevant.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Let's not make this about grammar shaming people and being a keyboard warrior. Why don't we all work together here? The bottom line is the more the complaints stack up, the more things are likely to change. Imagine if the media started reporting more how much we really hate how we're treated by this company despite actually the job itself being fun? I truly believe it will be known soon that you can't make money with Uber.

Uber does want to have a good reputation. There comes a breaking point where they just can't drop rates any lower.

Uber doesn't want you or anybody soliciting tips in anyway. If they had it their way we still would be strongly discouraged to even accept tips because Uber doesn't want us getting any money that doesn't involve a cut for them! The only reason we can't get banned for soliciting tips via signs or any other way is because like I said the courts did us at least one good thing. Rate non-tippers at least a 4 bro! Is a non tipper worthy of 5 stars? I truly believe tipping will become more prevalent with Uber soon. It will help offset the shitty pay. I think riders are on our side they just think we make way more than we really do.



steveK2016 said:


> Yes because Uber refuses to add a tipping feature in app but is willing to pay me to convince drivers to maximize their ability to solicit and earn tips.
> 
> Yup, my post was the stupidest [sic] thing ever.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Even if we did drive in your market, what would you care if we rated non-tippers 1-2 stars? According to you guys it has no effect anyway. What's even the point of the rating system?

There are riders out there that cancel on low rated drivers for all sorts of reasons from safety precautions to discrimination from a drivers photo. There are drivers out there that use the rating system to gauge whether or not a rider is most likely going to be a pleasant client or not.

You guys act like the rating system has no purpose at all! If more drivers rated lower and used it for what it's for, we probably wouldn't need tipping signs at all. I'm sorry but a non tipper doesn't deserve a 5 in my opinion. I now pass up low rated drivers and you should too! But if you wanna keep rewarding riders for being cheap then you're right, nothing's going to change.



Shangsta said:


> Since Steve and I don't drive in the same market as you we don't really care if you 2 star non tippers. All we are saying is don't expect your tips to go up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Maybe that's what he says, but I IIRC, he says Select fares are rare. Frankly, i no longer believe anything he says. It all stinks of bolshevik and desperation. YMMV, of course, but I have come to trust my bullshit detector.


I drive 70% UberX. An average day 13-18 trips. A slow Select day will usually end up being about 3 Select rides. A good Select day will have 6-8 Select rides. The thing is, a minimum Select ride isn't that much better than an minimum X side. $3.75 versus $6.75. The key to success with Select is basically getting lucky and getting a solid 20 mile / 30 min fare which can get to about $40 a pop. One or two of those a night can usually turn a decent night into a great night.

I drive prime time Friday and Saturday only, not all my X rides are Surges, but I've come to accept X rides without Surge since my tips have significantly improved. You don't have to believe me, but I'm not the only one that is seeing significant improvements in my tips thanks to our Tablet Tipping Signs: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

Why am I so adamant about tipping education? Because it can affect me. As I've mentioned before, Atlanta is a business traveler city. Half my fares end up being someone from out of town, in the city for business or a wedding or an event, so your pax could one day become my pax. I'd rather that you all help educate as many pax as possible to the merit of tipping rather than me having to do it myself. The less work I have to do the better!

I didn't drive back when rates were super high on UberX, or whatnot, so I don't know how good driver had it in the past. All I know is, I'm doing well for myself and Tipping has become a major factor in that



JPthedriver said:


> Let's not make this about grammar shaming people and being a keyboard warrior. Why don't we all work together here? The bottom line is the more the complaints stack up, the more things are likely to change. Imagine if the media started reporting more how much we really hate how we're treated by this company despite actually the job itself being fun? I truly believe it will be known soon that you can't make money with Uber.
> 
> Uber does want to have a good reputation. There comes a breaking point where they just can't drop rates any lower.
> 
> Uber doesn't want you or anybody soliciting tips in anyway. If they had it their way we still would be strongly discouraged to even accept tips because Uber doesn't want us getting any money that doesn't involve a cut for them! The only reason we can't get banned for soliciting tips via signs or any other way is because like I said the courts did us at least one good thing. Rate non-tippers at least a 4 bro! Is a non tipper worthy of 5 stars? I truly believe tipping will become more prevalent with Uber soon. It will help offset the shitty pay. I think riders are on our side they just think we make way more than we really do.


They have reached that breaking point, I don't think anyone received a rate reduction this year. In fact, one market got a pretty solid increase in their rate.

It doesn't matter what Uber wants. If they had their way, they'd get sued... and they did... and they lost/settled.










Tipping is becoming more prevalent with Uber, because of direct efforts made from drivers. You want to push on a mountain (Uber Corporation) and hope it moves, feel free, but I'd rather push on a pebble (Single Pax) and know I can make it move.

Yes, a passenger that respect me and my vehicle, pays for a ride with a valid credit card deserves a 5 star because they did what they were supposed to do as a rider.

A pax doesn't have to be Elite to earn a 5 star, much like a driver doesn't have to be Elite with a Cadillac to deserve a 5 star. As someone that drives a Kia Rio, you should appreciate that fact, otherwise, you'd been rated out of a job by now if pax took the same rating mentality that you are trying to advocate!



JPthedriver said:


> Even if we did drive in your market, what would you care if we rated non-tippers 1-2 stars? According to you guys it has no effect anyway. What's even the point of the rating system?
> 
> There are riders out there that cancel on low rated drivers for all sorts of reasons from safety precautions to discrimination from a drivers photo. There are drivers out there that use the rating system to gauge whether or not a rider is most likely going to be a pleasant client or not.
> 
> You guys act like the rating system has no purpose at all! If more drivers rated lower and used it for what it's for, we probably wouldn't need tipping signs at all. I'm sorry but a non tipper doesn't deserve a 5 in my opinion. I now pass up low rated drivers and you should too! But if you wanna keep rewarding riders for being cheap then you're right, nothing's going to change.


As I said, I get a lot of travels into Atlanta. It's a big city for that. Your pax could one day become my pax.

Look, you don't want to improve your tips but would rather just down rate pax, feel free man. I'll bow out of this conversation and you can go on your merry way and not increase your earnings.

Those that have paid attention and listened, they can do one of two things: They can listen to you and hinder their ability to earn more than what Uber offers or they can listen to me and perhaps increase their earnings.

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar, as the saying goes...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> You guys act like the rating system has no purpose at all! If more drivers rated lower and used it for what it's for, we probably wouldn't need tipping signs at all. I'm sorry but a non tipper doesn't deserve a 5 in my opinion. I now pass up low rated drivers and you should too! But if you wanna keep rewarding riders for being cheap then you're right, nothing's going to change.


Next time you drive add up all the trips you took that tipped, add up all the trips that didn't tip.

If you only took the trips that tipped your earnings would be wayyyy down


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Easy...You just sit there and wait for pings from 4.8 and above and ignore 4.7 and below. If you're in a high demand area then you shouldn't have a problem getting a ping soon after you ignored a low one.



Shangsta said:


> Next time you drive add up all the trips you took that tipped, add up all the trips that didn't tip.
> 
> If you only took the trips that tipped your earnings would be wayyyy down


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I do not rate pax low for not tipping. Uber has created the no tip culture. I seed my console with a few bucks as a subtitle hint it seems to help.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Lack of tipping option is definitely one reason few riders tip. What I am saying below happens when we drive business people. Even though they may earn huge salaries, they are cheap. With no tip option any tip would need to come out of their own pocket. They buy dinner, the credit card receipt shows the tip so they get reimbursed on their expense account. They buy a ride from uber, no tip is shown on the receipt, thus they do not get reimbursement for the tip. Another reason to implement a tip option.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> And there he is boys...
> 
> This is UberX. Maybe the company should inform them just exactly what tier that is (the lowest). .


Pppshh...I wish they would request X, I get lumbered with the stingy uberPoolers. I may as well pick them up from a bus stop for the amount they're paying.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am so tired of this topic. It is tired and not one of you that practices the lower rating for non-tippers can actually tell us how it brings about change. I know you are not putting it in the comments because we all know where that will get you. If the riders rating does dip they have no idea why if they even know to check it in the first place. On Uber giving them a lower rating does not keep you from getting them again like Lyft. 

What you guys fail to realize is the rating system is there for our safety. It is a way to let other drivers know of passengers that may be abusive, unruly, pukers, door slammers, rude, mistreat our vehicles, etc. Since most riders do not tip you are lowering the rating to a majority of the riders. If more and more drivers do this rider ratings will continue to dip. What do you think is going to happen? Drivers are going to start picking up riders with low ratings because if they don't, no money will be made. I don't accept any pings from riders lower than 4.6. But if every rider out there is 4.1,4.2, etc I now do not have a choice.

Congratulations you just created a new driver culture of pretty much ignoring the rating system since it will mean nothing. Now we have no idea who the true a-holes are, the people we should avoid. Great Job you just put our safety as risk. All because you are butthurt child with a sense of entitlement.

It is time to put your big boy pants on and educate your riders, where appropriate, about tipping.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

If the OP feels so strongly that things would change if the media reported on this, then he/she should put some efforts into getting the media involved, not post here where he/she knew it would produce the back and forth results we have seen in this thread.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

OP, I think your thread headline is a LOT smarter than the content of your posts.

You have a much better chance of effecting some kind of change by starting a social media campaign than you do by one-starring pax who a) won't realize it happened, and b) will have no clue why.

*If you're serious*, get on Twitter, etc and make your case for tipping drivers you enjoy riding with...just like you would any waitress who doesn't dump your dinner in your lap.

THAT might actually have some impact. Whining to other Uber drivers will not.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I am so tired of this topic. It is tired and not one of you that practices the lower rating for non-tippers can actually tell us how it brings about change. I know you are not putting it in the comments because we all know where that will get you. If the riders rating does dip they have no idea why if they even know to check it in the first place. On Uber giving them a lower rating does not keep you from getting them again like Lyft.
> 
> What you guys fail to realize is the rating system is there for our safety. It is a way to let other drivers know of passengers that may be abusive, unruly, pukers, door slammers, rude, mistreat our vehicles, etc. Since most riders do not tip you are lowering the rating to a majority of the riders. If more and more drivers do this rider ratings will continue to dip. What do you think is going to happen? Drivers are going to start picking up riders with low ratings because if they don't, no money will be made. I don't accept any pings from riders lower than 4.6. But if every rider out there is 4.1,4.2, etc I now do not have a choice.
> 
> ...


A) Stop reading any threads that concern it then lol. 
B) I just told you how it WOULD bring about change if everyone did it. Obviously not everyone's doing it so it's not happening. It's just wishful thinking. But it's hopeful for the future.
C) How the hell do you know riders wouldn't know why they have a low rating? Do you ask every rider "hey do you know why your rating is what it is?" If I had a low rating I would put my handy dandy thinking cap on and think about it and I'm sure I would consider that it was because of non tipping amongst other things. And I don't care if I get them again. I'll continue to rate them low until they find out uber drivers rate non tippers low, AND I'll inform them!
D) If you are really concerned about safety then maybe you are in the wrong line of work. I don't worry. I'm a big guy and if someone wants to try and do something well I carry pepper spray anyway. I've done thousands of rides and never once had someone abuse me. Just annoy me. You should probably take a self defense class, just saying since it concerns you so much. Hell I drive in Compton and I don't worry. Also, if even one incident happens where someone try's to start a fight or is dangerous, that person is going to get deactivated from uber so fast. 
E) As for the pukers and door slammers, put a damn sign up. Pukers lose access to the app if they do it too many times.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

What makes you think I haven't already? This is the complaint forum bud. It's meant for complaints. And for everyone that disagrees, my hope is that someone reading this will implement my ideas. Stop reading this thread if it bothers you so much. What you're doing is complaining about complaining. Which doesn't make you any better than I does it?



Hilljacker said:


> If the OP feels so strongly that things would change if the media reported on this, then he/she should put some efforts into getting the media involved, not post here where he/she knew it would produce the back and forth results we have seen in this thread.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

My guess is that you haven't been driving for very long have you? Again, what makes you think I haven't started a social media campaign? Whining about whining doesn't have an impact either.

Here's a thought, how about implementing the one stars AND social media activism. PAX will start to realize soon enough. Mark my words. Go ahead reward your drivers with 5 stars for paying you 1970s taxi wages. I rate most people 4 stars which is still good. 5 stars is a tipper. You'll realize soon enough after you transition out of the novice phase.



JimKE said:


> OP, I think your thread headline is a LOT smarter than the content of your posts.
> 
> You have a much better chance of effecting some kind of change by starting a social media campaign than you do by one-starring pax who a) won't realize it happened, and b) will have no clue why.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JPthedriver said:


> A) Stop reading any threads that concern it then lol.
> B) I just told you how it WOULD bring about change if everyone did it. Obviously not everyone's doing it so it's not happening. It's just wishful thinking. But it's hopeful for the future.
> C) How the hell do you know riders wouldn't know why they have a low rating? Do you ask every rider "hey do you know why your rating is what it is?" If I had a low rating I would put my handy dandy thinking cap on and think about it and I'm sure I would consider that it was because of non tipping amongst other things. And I don't care if I get them again. I'll continue to rate them low until they find out uber drivers rate non tippers low, AND I'll inform them!
> D) If you are really concerned about safety then maybe you are in the wrong line of work. I don't worry. I'm a big guy and if someone wants to try and do something well I carry pepper spray anyway. I've done thousands of rides and never once had someone abuse me. Just annoy me. You should probably take a self defense class, just saying since it concerns you so much. Hell I drive in Compton and I don't worry. Also, if even one incident happens where someone try's to start a fight or is dangerous, that person is going to get deactivated from uber so fast.
> E) As for the pukers and door slammers, put a damn sign up. Pukers lose access to the app if they do it too many times.


Wow, your reading comprehension is truly admirable, it is clear you didn't read what I wrote and/or didn't understand it. In a way you just added to my sentiments that this is a bad idea. You and I both don't know if riders truly know how or why their rate changes, this just proves my point even more that rating them for not tipping is a bad plan. As I stated, the more and more drivers that do this will just drive down rider ratings forcing more drivers to reduce their standards. I am a big guy too but 30% of us are women and may not be able to protect themselves as well as you and I can. But I don't expect you to understand that because you clearly only care about yourself. Put up signs? Really that is your solution? Take your advise and put up Tip signs in your car, just make sure you post that you will ding their rating if they don't, I am sure that will go well.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

If I only cared about myself I wouldn't be in here contributing to the stack of complaints that Uber needs to keep getting as well as informing drivers of my opinions. It's to help everybody. I read every word you wrote.

Maybe it wouldn't reduce driver standards if the drivers didn't pick them up. I understand what you're saying. You think everyone's going to be low. Not necessarily. That's when it starts to become known to the public that if they want a good rating then they should tip. Look at it from their side. If they want a good quality driver with standards who keeps his car clean, is friendly and accommodating well it's going to be harder to find with a lower rating as a pax. If they want someone with an 89' civic beater that smells like cigarettes and no A/C then their rating will get them that. I pick up a lot of people that have 5 stars and tip me. Guess what? I continue to rate them 5 stars. They always tell me we are doing a great service and are underpaid. They always tell me they enjoy tipping. These are people I enjoy driving. I will not rate a Kim Kardashian that doesn't tip a 5 stars lol. You're an utter fool if you do this man.

As for the women, well pepper spray does wonders. Also this job is af your risk. I personally think it's kind of sketchy for women to drive but you can't tell people how to live their lives.

I don't have to put up signs for pukers because it rarely happens. And when it does you get $150 and it's usually not that bad. Stop complaining about that. But yes, you probably should. "Please ask me to pull over if you need to puke?" Go ahead and dissect what's wrong with that statement.

One more thing, it's not hard to figure out why you're rating is low. I would know why. I guess you wouldn't. Either way it will start to be known in the future I truly believe. You're just a complainer about complaining.



UberLou said:


> Wow, your reading comprehension is truly admirable, it is clear you didn't read what I wrote and/or didn't understand it. In a way you just added to my sentiments that this is a bad idea. You and I both don't know if riders truly know how or why their rate changes, this just proves my point even more that rating them for not tipping is a bad plan. As I stated, the more and more drivers that do this will just drive down rider ratings forcing more drivers to reduce their standards. I am a big guy too but 30% of us are women and may not be able to protect themselves as well as you and I can. But I don't expect you to understand that because you clearly only care about yourself. Put up signs? Really that is your solution? Take your advise and put up Tip signs in your car, just make sure you post that you will ding their rating if they don't, I am sure that will go well.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> What makes you think I haven't already? This is the complaint forum bud. It's meant for complaints. And for everyone that disagrees, my hope is that someone reading this will implement my ideas. Stop reading this thread if it bothers you so much. What you're doing is complaining about complaining. Which doesn't make you any better than I does it?


If you have contacted the media then share with us what they said. I'm not complaining about anything. I'd be willing to bet that less than 1% of active drivers even know about these forums so you have an uphill battle right from the beginning on getting anything to change by posting here.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes you are complaining. You're inferring that you don't wanna see these types of posts. I am complaining too. That's why I wrote in the COMPLAINT forum. I have wrote into numerous media corps which are are to get a hold of. But I actually got one who thought about doing a bit that night on crappy pay of uber drivers.

Who cares if 1% sees this. It's better than nothing. Just why are you in here then? If you've ever posted even one thread on here then that renders your argument right there completely ******ed. The fact you even come to this forum is mind boggling. Life is an uphill battle dawg! I'm giving my 2 cents. I can't change the world. But I can plant seeds.



Hilljacker said:


> If you have contacted the media then share with us what they said. I'm not complaining about anything. I'd be willing to bet that less than 1% of active drivers even know about these forums so you have an uphill battle right from the beginning on getting anything to change by posting here.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> Yes you are complaining. You're inferring that you don't wanna see these types of posts. I am complaining too. That's why I wrote in the COMPLAINT forum. I have wrote into numerous media corps which are are to get a hold of. But I actually got one who thought about doing a bit that night on crappy pay of uber drivers.
> 
> Who cares if 1% sees this. It's better than nothing. Just why are you in here then? If you've ever posted even one thread on here then that renders your argument right there completely ******ed. The fact you even come to this forum is mind boggling. Life is an uphill battle dawg! I'm giving my 2 cents. I can't change the world. But I can plant seeds.


All I did was ask a simple question about contacting the media. I was inferring nothing. You are inferring that I don't want to see these posts which is completely incorrect. I'm sorry that your life is such an uphill battle all the time.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

I mean you come in here to put people down. Get a grip and a life homie! You have nothing left so you result to calling me a moron lol.



Hilljacker said:


> You are a moron and I think you know it.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you want to see these posts?



Hilljacker said:


> All I did was ask a simple question about contacting the media. I was inferring nothing. You are inferring that I don't want to see these posts which is completely incorrect. I'm sorry that your life is such an uphill battle all the time.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> I mean you come in here to put people down. Get a grip and a life homie! You have nothing left so you result to calling me a moron lol.


see my next post moron


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

How do you know my life is an uphill battle all the time?



Hilljacker said:


> see my next post moron


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> How do you know my life is an uphill battle all the time?


You said life was an uphill battle. To me that INFERS your life is an uphill battle all the time.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Understand the context though. I made a generalization that life is an uphill battle. It doesn't mean my specific life is an uphill battle all the time. I post in here to give my 2 cents like I said. And I was inferring that you don't like to see these posts. Answer me, do you like to see these posts?



Hilljacker said:


> You said life was an uphill battle. To me that INFERS your life is an uphill battle all the time.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> Understand the context though. I made a generalization that life is an uphill battle. It doesn't mean my specific life is an uphill battle all the time. I post in here to give my 2 cents like I said. And I was inferring that you don't like to see these posts. Answer me, do you like to see these posts?


As I said in a post a few minutes ago, You are inferring that I don't want to see these posts which is completely incorrect.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay so say it in a complete sentence. "Yes, I like to see these posts."



Hilljacker said:


> As I said in a post a few minutes ago, You are inferring that I don't want to see these posts which is completely incorrect.


 it


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> Okay so say it in a complete sentence. "Yes, I like to see these posts."
> 
> it


You said earlier that this is the complaint section. I see that we are in the Garage/Tips section but I don't see where it specifically says it's for complaints. Did I miss something? (seriously, I want to know if I missed something). I only happened upon your post because it showed up in the top 10 replied post section while I was in the Minneapolis forum.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Tip or no tip, thats fine with me. As long im taking pax from point A to B in a safe and efficient way as possible, im happy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You have to take some huge assumptions to know exactly why youre rated the way you are. If you, as a pax, believe the Uber lie that tips are included or that tips are not necesaary, what makes you think theyd be able be like "oh i must have a bad rating because i didnt tip!"

The average pax would not make that assumption. Im a 4.92, with a perfectly clean comfortable luxury vehicle. Why am i not a 5.0? How the hell should i know, ive never once recieved any explanation for any of my non-5 star ratings.

To assume pax would know is a ridiculous notion.

I want uneventful passengers to take them from point a to point b. Tips are great and i love getting them, and i get them often.

So lets boil it down right now so we can stop calling eachother names.

Using your method, JPthedriver , how much in tips do you make in a 6-8 hour day?

Using my method, i recieve $50-70 in tips a day driving primetime fri and sat night.

So if one would like to increase their tips, whose advise is more practical to take?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Stupid hashtag. The real hashtag that needs to be taken up by the entire US is either #impeachtrump or, at least, #gettrumpofftwitter before he starts WWIII.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Stupid hashtag. The real hashtag that needs to be taken up by the entire US is either #impeachtrump or, at least, #gettrumpofftwitter before he starts WWIII.


#YourHashtagsAreTheWorst


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> And there he is boys...
> 
> First of all I'm NOT surprised pax do it to me. Let me say that again. I'm not surprised. Pax rate low for the dumbest things. I've maintained about a 4.89 rating for two years. I don't really care as long as my rating doesn't dip below the dreaded 4.6. I'm not worried about getting deactivated. I bring in a good amount of business in my small market area. Uber is watching and they know. What am I curious about is this ratings game you speak of. This is however news to me lol. You mean to tell me pax conspire together to bring down the ratings of drivers for just a laugh or no apparent reason? Even if they do this thread doesn't concern my rating at all. So I'm confused as to your inquiry of that matter.
> 
> ...


Gtfo as OP clearly said in first post


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Hilljacker said:


> You said earlier that this is the complaint section. I see that we are in the Garage/Tips section but I don't see where it specifically says it's for complaints. Did I miss something? (seriously, I want to know if I missed something). I only happened upon your post because it showed up in the top 10 replied post section while I was in the Minneapolis forum.


I did post this in the complaint forum. It got moved. That's weird. I'm pretty new to the forum so idk much about it but does that happen a lot?


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Stupid hashtag. The real hashtag that needs to be taken up by the entire US is either #impeachtrump or, at least, #gettrumpofftwitter before he starts WWIII.


Your hashtags are lame dawg! Lol keep getting all your info from CNN. #Trumpordie #keepttrumpontwitter


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

That's why I would like the message to get out there that the tip isn't included and that you should tip uber drivers. I wish the media discussed it. I wish social media discussed it. And I wish drivers discussed it man.

I don't make many tips. Maybe one or two a day if that. But ever other driver I talk to says the same thing. You can't compare Atlanta to California. People are friendlier out there and people here in general are dicks. Come out here and drive then come talk to me. Because I get complimented constantly. So it's not me.



steveK2016 said:


> You have to take some huge assumptions to know exactly why youre rated the way you are. If you, as a pax, believe the Uber lie that tips are included or that tips are not necesaary, what makes you think theyd be able be like "oh i must have a bad rating because i didnt tip!"
> 
> The average pax would not make that assumption. Im a 4.92, with a perfectly clean comfortable luxury vehicle. Why am i not a 5.0? How the hell should i know, ive never once recieved any explanation for any of my non-5 star ratings.
> 
> ...


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

It is about education, most people will start tipping if we all educated them (and had tip signs).

I do 1 star any non-tippers to signal to other drivers.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I broke down about a week ago and bought one of the $10 hang tag about Tipping is Appreciated. My tips are up dramatically and I have not driven a single day since putting the sign up where I did not receive at least $10 in my short 6-8 hour driving day.


----------

